# Trying to find a hunter jumper! Which one is best conformation for it?



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I know there are a lot but please help me narrow it down. I want to jump around 3' or a little higher at home. 
Horse #1








Horse #2








Horse #3








Horse #4








Horse #5








Horse #6















Horse #7


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Personally i do not like horses 1,3, or 7.
#2 has a steep shoulder but plenty of depth through the chest
Back is a good length and although the hindquarters could use muscle, they have a nice overall shape.
Really difficult to tell from that photo, but he does appear to be over at the knee

#4 Has a nice shoudler and a very deep girth
Neck is not set well to my tastes
Front legs look good apart from long pasterns
Again, back is a decent length and hindquarters could use some work
Hard to accurately judge the back legs in that photo, but he almost gives the impression of being slightly sickle-hocked

#5 has an ever-so-slightly upright shoulder but a good amount of depth through the girth 
Neck is set fairly well
Standing under himself in that pic but it may just be the photo as well
Back is borderline long
Lovely hindquarters and back legs appear correct

#6 has a nice shoulder and again, as with the others, a good amount of depth through the chest for good lung capacity
Fairly straight front legs and not a bad pastern angle
High in the wither and a bit flat-backed
Nice oval hindquarters and the back legs are fairly correct as well

Personally, i would choose between horse #5 or 6


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

I think horse five is by far the best. Although he may have a little upright shoulder, his back is of good length and his humerus is nice and short. He appears to have a level top line and good thickness of bone. Although I would like to see shorter cannons on his back legs, his front cannons are of a nice length. His neck appears to be of good length and he seems quite balanced overall. I would definitely buy this horse. 

I don't know if you just want which one is the best, or if you want them in order do I'll go ahead and do the latter. 
First choice would be number 5 for the reasons I said above. 
Second choice would be horse 6. I chose 5 over six because even though 6 has a more sloping shoulder, he has a roach back and some fairly upright pasterns on his front. He also has a more equal forearm to cannon ratio which is less desirable. 
My third choice would be horse 4. I chose 6 over 4 because 6 is much more balanced overall. Horse 4 is uphill and appears out of balance between the fore and hind quarters with the shoulder much more muscular and larger than the hindquarters. This hire also has a bit of a long back and is sickle hocked. Although he ha a nice sloping shoulder, he appears thick in the throat latch which can interfere with his breathing upon flexion of the poll. 
4th would be Horse 2. I chose 4 over 2 because 2 has a much more upright shoulder. Although he does not appear sickle hocked like horse 4, he appears over in the knees and swaybacked. He also has a similar balance to horse 4. 
My fifth choice would be Horse 3. He is quite downhill which is undesirable for hunter/jumpers. He also looks wasp waisted with the same issue of being heavy on the forehand. Because of his shadowing, I cannot see his shoulder. His legs appear to be good. 
6th is horse one. It is had to tell much from his back because of the saddle on him, but I suspect that he is downhill though not as much as 3. He also appears sickle hocked, and goose rumped. He also has a roach back. His shoulder appears very upright, although again it is difficult to tell due to the saddle. I also suspect that he is over in the knees. 
I would place horse 7 last because he is very unbalanced and his whole body makes me question his ability to remain sound. He has a long back and weak coupling that attaches to a severe goose rump. His undermuscled neck ties in low to a pidgeon breast and appears to have a narrow throat latch. He also seems tied in at the knee. Due to these conformational faults, I do not think he would remain sound under normal riding and definitely not under the stress of jumping.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horse #5 is the best horse over all. Nice. Needs to be let down a bit.. but not bad. I would like to see more images of this horse and have a really good look at the front legs (for jumping). 

Horse #2 might be better looking to me as well if the photo was larger and there was one of him not standing on soft ground. 

Would like to see better photos of horse #6 but I believe #5 would still be better. 

Of course, NONE of these photos gives you a view of the horse's attitude and that can be a huge influence when it comes to jumpers.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Elana said:


> Of course, NONE of these photos gives you a view of the horse's attitude and that can be a huge influence when it comes to jumpers.


So true! you can have the most beautiful horse, but if they spook at every jump, or just don't have the attitude you wont get far! lol


----------

